
FDA approves Abbott's Bluetooth-connected pacemaker, defibrillator implants - N_A_T_E
https://www.fiercebiotech.com/medtech/fda-approves-abbott-s-bluetooth-connected-pacemaker-defibrillator-implants
======
N_A_T_E
"Abbott has secured approvals from the FDA for its new generation of connected
pacemakers and defibrillator implants"

Does this concern anyone else? My experiences with bluetooth haven't been
great. Beyond issues switching between generic keyboards and mice. I have
intermittent connection issues even with the newest apple products which use
their optimized H1 and W3 bluetooth chips+stacks. I wouldn't want to be stuck
in the ios bluetooth menu turning it on and off to access my pacemaker.

------
LinuxBender
Hopefully some qualified independent third parties pen-tested this. Bluetooth
and medical implants suggest a future of dangerous pranks.

